# Castle Combe Summer racing carnival



## gadgetboy38 (Mar 9, 2005)

Summer Racing Carnival Featuring Tour Britannia - Saturday, June 18,to 19th

Saturday the 18th is another new departure for Castle Combe when we welcome the Tour Britannia, this fast growing event for classic and modern super cars has a unique format which combines the very best of racing and rallying. For the first time we will be running a rally stage and a race on the same day!
Sunday 19th features the VAG trophy, our new Open Sports and Gt series and of course the three home championships.

Timetable
http://www.castlecombecircuit.co.uk/doc ... e%2011.pdf

Any one interested in this ? i'm going up on the saturday


----------



## gadgetboy38 (Mar 9, 2005)

Tour Britannia 2011 Entry List

Race No	Driver	Co-Driver	Car	Class
Regularity 
1	John Ruston	Jeremy Haylock	Talbot 105 Alpine	11
2	Graham Walker	Guy Woodcock	Lotus Elan Sprint	2
3	Steve Graham	Tony Graham	Lancia Fulvia 1300	14
4	Phil Foxall	Andreas Lanini	Reliant Scimitar GT	15
5	Lord Irvine Laidlaw	Wilson Laidlaw	Ferrari 250 GTO	13
6	Lady Christine Laidlaw	David Abbott	Ferrari 275 GTB / C	15
7	Max Taylor	Mike Hickson	Aston Martin DB 2/4	13
8	Peter Livanos	Philip Young	Ex Works Healey 3000	13
9	Heidi Winterbourne	Nicola Bannister	MG Midget	15
10	Sarah Moody	Gabrielle Moody	Aston Martin DB4GT	13
11	Justine Moody	Curtis Himy	Ferrari 330 GT	15
12	Bruce Robertson	Mary Robertson	Aston Martin DBS V8	15
14	Alexander de Lesseps	Hansueli Brand	Ferrari Daytona	15
15	Anthony Moody	Gabrielle Markle	Aston Martin DB Mark 111	13
16	Sir Michael Kadoorie	Brian Lewis	Ferrari 250GT	13
18	Alexander Senft	Chantal Senft	Alfa Romeo TZ 1	13
19	Ben Morgan	Chris Morgan	Aston Martin DB5	13
20	Robert Coucher	Mark Venning	Jaguar XK140 FHC	13
21	Patrick Galbraith	Kelly Galbraith	Datsun 240Z	15
22	Tim Lewis	Daniel Lewis	Ferrari 250 GT Lusso	13
23	David Long	Shirley Wong	MGB Roadster	12
24	Pablo Terpolilli	Martin Belvisi	Austin Healey 3000 Mk 2	One Day
25	Bryan Hotson	Duncan Reed	Ferrari 308 GT	16
26	Tarek Mahmoud	Reante Mahmoud	Porsche 911 RS	15
27	Richard Francis	Christopher Warburton	Jaguar XK120 OTS	12
28	Sholto Gilbertson	Karen Bosch	Jaguar E Type	12
29	Andrew Brodie	Robert Lowdell	Citroen SM	15
30	Michael Hanson	John Cook	Porsche 928 GTS	16
31	Neil Hadfield	Margaret Hadfield	Sunbeam Tiger	12
34	Fred Gallagher	Simon Park	Lancia Aprilia	11
35	Willie Gilbertson-Hart	Kate Gilbertson-Hart	Bentley 4.5 litre	One Day
36	Casper Killick	Debbie Townley	Bentley R Type	One Day
Competition Race 1 
Targa 
101	John Freeman	Tim Blackmore	Mazda MX5	Targa
102	Martin Rigney	Colin Parkinson	Porsche GT 3	Targa
103	David Grace	Chris Clarkson	Morris Minor	Targa
Competition 
41	Didier Denat	Barbara Denat	Porsche 3.0 RS	10
42	Chip Connor	Danny Sullivan	Porsche RSR	10
43	Jeremy Cooke	Mike Dowd	Porsche RSR	10
44	Robert Hartley	Adam Luck	Ford Shelby Mustang	4
45	Mike Smith	Ian Ashley	Porsche RSR	10
46	John Clark	Emma-Jane Gilbart-Smith	Porsche 911	10
47	John Sheldon	Lesley Sheldon	Lotus Elan	3
48	Philip Walker	Nick Whale	Jaguar E Type	2
49	Gary Morris	Jim Tester	Jaguar E Type	4
50	Steve Tandy	Martin Chisholm	Jaguar E Type Lightweight	4
51	Ian Tandy	Rachel Cropper	Porsche 2.7 RS	10
52	Rick Pearson	Harvey Bell	Porsche 924 Turbo	6
53	David Betts	Robert Betts	Shelby 350 GT	4
55	Stuart Scott	Steven Wood	Chevrolet Camaro	6
56	Roy Stephenson	Catherine Windross	Aston Martin DB5	4
Competition Race 2 
57	Manuel Ferrao	Joaquim Bessa	Porsche 911 ST	10
58	John Spiers	Susanne Niedrum	Porsche 911	9
59	James Wenyon	Robert Rawe	Porsche 911	10
60	Andy Dee-Crowne	Iain Purves	Porsche 911	10
61	Robi Bernberg	Steve Winter	Porsche 911 2 Litre	9
62	Richard Gane	Kevin Zwolinski	Lotus Europa Twin Cam	5
63	David Smithies	Eric Woolley	Ford Escort BDA	5
64	Chris Clark	Alasdair McCaig	Ford Escort BDA	5
65	Andrew McAlpine	Ali Procter	Ferrari Dino 308 GT4	8
66	Phil Squires	Mick Squires	Ford Escort BDA	5
67	Mark Freeman	Duncan Freeman	Shelby Cobra 4.7	4
69	Mike Thorne	Johnny Todd	Austin Healey 100M	2
70	Till Bechtolsheimer	Joe Paterson	Alfa Romeo Guilia Sprint GT	3
71	Richard Martin	Paul Bouch	Lotus Cortina Mk1	3
72	Martin Hunt	Patrick Blakeney-Edwards	Mini Cooper S	3
73	Michael Birch	Mark Birch	Alfa Romeo Guilia Ti	3
74	Gareth Burnett	Lee Maxted-Page	Porsche 1954 Speedster	2
75	Michael Milligan	Chris Wilson	HWM	2
76	Jim Bryan	Tim Bryan	MGB V8	6
77	Harvey Death	Elaine Macleod	Mini Cooper S	3


----------



## markypoo (Sep 4, 2009)

I'm up for this if the weather is going to be better than today :roll: 
Cant seem to open that pdf file


----------



## gadgetboy38 (Mar 9, 2005)

markypoo said:


> I'm up for this if the weather is going to be better than today :roll:
> Cant seem to open that pdf file


Well it can't be much worse !! seems like it's spread over to the F1 too 

I can open the pdf fine on mine, try right clicking and saving to the hd


----------



## T3RBO (Dec 9, 2003)

Working next Saturday


----------



## markypoo (Sep 4, 2009)

T3RBO said:


> Working next Saturday


Its on on Sunday to :wink:


----------

